# Code pt complaint or DX by doctor?



## gr8gal61 (May 24, 2009)

Pt came in complaining of low back pain yet the DX from the doctor simply states back pain. Code I will use is 724.5 backache, unspecified or should the patients chief complain of low back pain be use 724.2? I believe it is what the doctor diagnosed however I need confirmation. THanks


----------



## rthames052006 (May 24, 2009)

dgamgirl said:


> Pt came in complaining of low back pain yet the DX from the doctor simply states back pain. Code I will use is 724.5 backache, unspecified or should the patients chief complain of low back pain be use 724.2? I believe it is what the doctor diagnosed however I need confirmation. THanks



I would code what the doctor has documented.


----------



## gr8gal61 (May 24, 2009)

Thank you, that's exactly what I coded.


----------

